# Nashville Season 2



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Season 2 thread. If there is enough interest, please feel free to start weekly threads and we can let this one die.

I'm still liking this show a lot. 

Juliet is my favorite character. She's just got so many layers. I love to hate her, but I also actually like here sometimes, too. And she did not disappoint this ep. 

Not crazy about the flashbacks/dreams. We already know the back story of Rayna and Deacon so I'm not sure what the point was of us seeing Rayna seeing that while she was in the coma? But at least she's awake now and we don't have to deal with an amnesia storyline.

Scarlett and Gunner are my least favorite storyline still, but not hating them as much as I did last season.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I wasn't crazy about the first episode. The biggest problem that I had was that it seemed a little chaotic with too many different plot elements going on. It seemed like every two minutes they were jumping from one plot to another. 

Song-wise, I liked Avery's solo in the Bluebird, as well as Gunnar and Scarlett's duet. (Man, do those two sound good together.) Didn't like the Rayna song that Juliette performed.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Has this already started?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

DouglasPHill said:


> Has this already started?


First ep was last night.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Glad the details of who was driving the care got cleared up in this episode. I was worried it was gonna drag out over a long time.


Love this show. Glad it's back. Will be interesting to see how things shake out with Rayna and Deacon and their daughter.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Second ep did not hold my attention. 

I don't care about Rayna's music label nor about the new guy in charge of the record company.

I do like Juliet and Avery being friends. I'm glad they've toned down Avery. I like the actor, but hated his character at first.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm still watching, but just doesn't seem like much is happening...


----------



## TampaThunder (Apr 8, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I'm still watching, but just doesn't seem like much is happening...


Yeah, things are moving real slow with a lot of ho hum storylines.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Only real story line is about Rayna's ability to sing. So don't care about her Daddy's past and the death of her mother.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Ho hum pretty well sums things up.

Yep, they are setting up the story about Rayna's parents as the major arc and I don't care about it at all.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

I'm not sure why, but this is currently my favorite show. (And I'm not a big country music fan.) 
Was Peggy pregnant and had a miscarriage? Or was this all in her head?


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Yes Peggy was preggers and lost the baby. Looks like she is now trying to get preg again before Teddy finds out.


----------



## deanbrew (Jul 18, 2005)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I don't care about Rayna's music label nor about the new guy in charge of the record company.


I have to disagree. I find the music industry parts of the show the most interesting, rather than the soap opera personal stuff.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Yeah, I wonder how realistic it is as they show it, but I find it interesting. 

I love Juliet having to put up with the newbie. And someone said she's young like Juliet used to be, or something like that. Hah.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

stellie93 said:


> Yeah, I wonder how realistic it is as they show it, but I find it interesting.
> 
> I love Juliet having to put up with the newbie. And someone said she's young like Juliet used to be, or something like that. Hah.


Yeah, I'm guessing that a lot of what they show is realistic-ish, although a lot of what they show the main characters doing for dramatic reasons is really done behind the scenes by managers, A&R people, and the like.

For instance, I highly doubt that a Juliette Barnes in real life would decide on her own to invite another recording artist on tour with her, do it all in a single in person meeting between the two, and at her house. The idea that a Juliette would have to go on tour with a young up-and-coming artist as opener in order to attract a particular market base, and not at all be happy about it, is probably pretty realistic.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

I'm pretty sure you've read about how inaccurate police shows are. I would assume the same for Nashville.

Just like Aesop's Fables. Everyone knows the hare didn't fall asleep. He nodded off after stopping for hooked and heroin.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Oh man, poor Juliet, 'flash in the pan'! That sucks. 

I liked all of the songs in this ep. Even the one Scarlett sang with Deacon, and I'm not a Scarlett fan.

I'm still hating the Daddy dearest storyline.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I actually liked all the plots in this episode, especially because we didn't have to deal with the stupid Teddy/Peggy plot, and we didn't have any annoying Maddie tween angst.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

waynomo said:


> I'm pretty sure you've read about how inaccurate police shows are. I would assume the same for Nashville.


Not as far from the truth as you might think.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm really liking Avery now. The character has changed for the better. Not sure why Scarlet is sorry she slept with him. 

But overall, yet another ho hum episode. Not sure what has happened this season, but the show sure is falling down on my 'to be watched' list.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

hummingbird_206 said:


> ... Not sure why Scarlet is sorry she slept with him.
> ...
> Not sure what has happened this season, but the show sure is falling down on my 'to be watched' list.


I don't think she is sorry or regretted sleeping with Avery yet. I think she was unsure if it was good or bad and is still working that out.

Agree the show has slipped a notch, but it is still my favorite and can't wait for the next episode.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I got all caught up on the season last night. I'm still really enjoying this show. The music is consistently good and integrated into the story. Sure, there is singing in a few odd spots but mostly feel like they belong. Contracting to Glee and Smash which said they were going to integrate but really didn't.

And here we go with Juliet screwing up her career yet again  The show has done a good job of making us both like and hate some characters. I too was thinking about how much I hated Avery at the beginning but now he's becoming likable. Same with Juliet. You really want to root for her and she goes and does something else stupid.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

DancnDude said:


> Same with Juliet. You really want to root for her and she goes and does something else stupid.


Yeah, I'm sorry they killed off her mother so soon. That whole thing could have gone on for another 3 or 4 seasons.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

was there a new episode this week that I somehow missed?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> was there a new episode this week that I somehow missed?


Nope, it was preempted for the CMAs.

There was a prime time special on Tuesday evening, "In the Spotlight with Robin Roberts," and a segment of that went behind the scenes of the show. One thing they showed that I didn't realize, though I probably should have: while the show did shoot at the real Bluebird Cafe at one point, the show has found that there is so much set there that they built a nearly identical replica of both the interior and the exterior on a sound stage that they film on now.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I love Juliet "I guess nice just ain't my color".


----------



## Penny Lane (Dec 3, 2007)

Did Juliete pretend she was mad that guy got fired hoping that was going to happen, or did she make his firing work to her advantage and make it seem like it was her idea?


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Penny Lane said:


> Did Juliete pretend she was mad that guy got fired hoping that was going to happen, or did she make his firing work to her advantage and make it seem like it was her idea?


My impression was the latter.

When she vented to (what's his name) about "how things really work" I think she was just venting. Even after she brought up that the sleezeball's stations were owned by a subsidiary I don't think she hoped (or even really wanted) rich dude to step in and take direct steps. She wasn't angling for him to 'fix' things, just *****ing about a bad day and how out of touch he was.

Oh, and I didn't see the twist with the wife coming. Juliette didn't seem thrilled about that. Maybe she isn't actually past metaphorically sitting on people's laps to get / keep what she wants...


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Yeah, the wife kissing Juliet was quite the surprise! Interested to see what happens there. I'm guessing nothing, but with Juliet, who knows.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

YEah. Who knows. Show may get super red hawt!!


It's only fair. if guys are hooking up, so should women.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Add me to the list of surprised people about the wife kissing Juliet. I bet they go down the blackmail route at some point, but I was really surprised it didn't happen right away when the wife found out. 

I doubt Scarlet would have really gotten booed off the stage, but it's a bit hard to believe that an up-and-coming nobody in the Nashville scene would get a spot on the hottest tour around like that. But it fits into the story they are trying to tell and it's interesting to see the politics of it all. Seems like it could have a good chunk of truth to it even though it's fiction. 

And the Ball and Chain song was pretty good actually. I generally really like the music in this show.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

DancnDude said:


> I doubt Scarlet would have really gotten booed off the stage, but it's a bit hard to believe that an up-and-coming nobody in the Nashville scene would get a spot on the hottest tour around like that.


Not really. Granted, I've missed a few episodes, but I believe she was just booked as a "pre-opener," not even an opening act. Promoters will often book up-and-comings as pre-openers to start getting them a little exposure. Most of the time, from what I've seen, audiences barely pay these pre-openers any attention. They usually take the stage with very little or no introduction, play a song or two (often acoustic, because they aren't given any money to tour with a band, and often with only "house lights" on), and leave again with a break before the actual opening act. It's a rather thankless role in a tour.

It does seem very unlikely that a pre-opener would get booed, though... it's more likely that they would simply be completely ignored.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Yeah, the arena, Stadium, or whatever is usually only a tenth filled when the opener comes on. And yeah, rarely does anybody care.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I loved the opening song by Juliette. Very nice.

Surprised they killed off Peggy. Didn't even drag out the drama of the miscarriage.

I'm really tired of Rayna and her album and her label.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I loved the opening song by Juliette. Very nice.
> 
> Surprised they killed off Peggy. Didn't even drag out the drama of the miscarriage.


Yes, beautiful song to open.
And also disappointed that Peggy continuing with the fake pregnancy won't be exposed. That would have been a juicy line.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I loved the opening song by Juliette. Very nice.


Perhaps, but the way they presented it, I thought, was really weird, interspersing Juliette in some really crappy rendered clouds in between the various other scenes.


> Surprised they killed off Peggy. Didn't even drag out the drama of the miscarriage.


I'm kind of not surprised. Peggy was a bit of a dud character. She had no chemistry whatsoever with Teddy, and frankly I hated the faux pregnancy plotline. I think the show realized her storytelling potential was really limited, and cut their losses while they could.


> I'm really tired of Rayna and her album and her label.


Again, I'm not; the music industry stuff is what brought me to the show, so I like that they are still making a token effort to include it, and not go all-in on the soap aspects of the show.

Now, onto a thing I *am* tired of: Scarlett's pity party. Holy crap, girl, get it together. She's miserable all the time, and this whole thing with her friend, Gunnar, and now with Avery is just ridiculously old.

I'm not a fan of the show trying to put Juliette and Avery together. I liked the vibe of them together - but as friends, not as a romantic couple. I liked that Juliette actually finally had a friend that made her happy being around, without the romance stuff making it messy. Of course, being a soap, they have to have everyone with everyone else at some point or another (unfortunately).


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> Perhaps, but the way they presented it, I thought, was really weird, interspersing Juliette in some really crappy rendered clouds in between the various other scenes.


You did realize that she was rehearsing and that was the background that will be projecting during the show? During rehearsals they need to rehearse all the lighting and visual effects also. (My guess is you did.)
I liked it. I thought it was a nice way to do a sort of "previously on" since the show hadn't been on in a month. (I may need to rewatch to make sure that is what they did.) I thought it caught us up on where the show was.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Was Scarlett and Avery's breakup one of the most anti climatic in television history? "We're like old slippers, aren't we?" "Yep." "OK." Done.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

waynomo said:


> You did realize that she was rehearsing and that was the background that will be projecting during the show? During rehearsals they need to rehearse all the lighting and visual effects also. (My guess is you did.)


Yes, I did, but the way it was edited together was just weird.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

LoadStar said:


> I'm kind of not surprised. Peggy was a bit of a dud character. She had no chemistry whatsoever with Teddy, and frankly I hated the faux pregnancy plotline. I think the show realized her storytelling potential was really limited, and cut their losses while they could.
> 
> Now, onto a thing I *am* tired of: Scarlett's pity party. Holy crap, girl, get it together. She's miserable all the time, and this whole thing with her friend, Gunnar, and now with Avery is just ridiculously old.
> 
> I'm not a fan of the show trying to put Juliette and Avery together. I liked the vibe of them together - but as friends, not as a romantic couple. I liked that Juliette actually finally had a friend that made her happy being around, without the romance stuff making it messy. Of course, being a soap, they have to have everyone with everyone else at some point or another (unfortunately).


Agree Peggy was a dud. But still surprised they dumped her so quickly.

And Everything about Scarlett annoys me, so the pity party is just one more on the whole list of why I can't stand her character.

Also agree that I don't want Juliette and Avery as a romantic couple. They make good friends.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Philosofy said:


> Was Scarlett and Avery's breakup one of the most anti climatic in television history? "We're like old slippers, aren't we?" "Yep." "OK." Done.


lol, I hadn't thought of it that way, but yeah, not at all dramatic.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Rayna's daughter has a really good voice too. I wonder if Rayna will let her start performing. I don't remember....do we know who killed Peggy?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

stellie93 said:


> Rayna's daughter has a really good voice too. I wonder if Rayna will let her start performing. I don't remember....do we know who killed Peggy?


Not definitely, but it almost certainly seems to be to be a paid hit job from Lamar intended for Teddy. Lamar believes Teddy ratted him out to the feds, putting him in jail, and the hit was a retaliation for that. Lamar doesn't know that it was actually Tandy that did it.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I love Avery and Juliette together. I thought I'd be disappointed that they become a couple since they were so good as friends, but so far so good!

I'm surprised they killed off Daddy dearest. Seems like the easy way out. Kind of like when they killed off Juliette's Mom. But I'm still enjoying the show, so I'll trust that they know what they are doing.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

I thought they were going to let him die the first time. To me it seems odd to keep him alive just to kill him now for no real apparent reason. I guess well see were the plot line goods now. I guess Rayna and sis will inherit some money.


----------



## Satchel (Dec 8, 2001)

Love the new trio. Hope they get some attention. 

I really thought Juliette was going to sign with Hwy 65. Looking like she has more options.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

waynomo said:


> I thought they were going to let him die the first time. To me it seems odd to keep him alive just to kill him now for no real apparent reason. I guess well see were the plot line goods now. I guess Rayna and sis will inherit some money.


Not sure if they will inherit anything or if the gov't will seize it. Wonder if there will be some kind of scandal with Teddy for not calling for help?



Satchel said:


> Love the new trio. Hope they get some attention.
> 
> I really thought Juliette was going to sign with Hwy 65. Looking like she has more options.


I agree, I thought Rayna would sign Juliette. And I like the new trio, too. I've been liking Avery for quite a while now, but the other 2, not so much. However, the 3 of them together are good.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I finally got caught up on all the episodes I've been storing up. 

Looks like the people saying that Juliette would get signed up with Rayna were right. And what's the first thing that Juliette does? Screws over Rayna and the whole label. Wow

I liked Scarlet but it seems like they are doing their best to make us dislike her now. The whole drug thing is irritating. She only had that one bottle? How long did it take her to overload there? I did really like seeing her sing Black Roses to her mom. But she couldn't talk with her about it and stand up for herself afterwards.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

DancnDude said:


> Screws over Rayna and the whole label. Wow


And takes no responsibility for it!


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

This series is one of my favorites. Right up there with Blue Bloods.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Love the show. It must be hard for celebrities kids--you probably have to just not let them post stuff on Facebook with their friends. It would be so easy for a kid to let something slip that would embarrass a star or give the press too much info about their whereabouts.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

I'm surprise there isn't a bigger following here. Maybe because there is no sci-fi/fantasy bent to it.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

waynomo said:


> I'm surprise there isn't a bigger following here. Maybe because there is no sci-fi/fantasy bent to it.


Or probably because the show often tends to play up the more soap opera like storylines, which can turn off some viewers.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

DancnDude said:


> I finally got caught up on all the episodes I've been storing up.
> 
> Looks like the people saying that Juliette would get signed up with Rayna were right. And what's the first thing that Juliette does? Screws over Rayna and the whole label. Wow
> 
> I liked Scarlet but it seems like they are doing their best to make us dislike her now. The whole drug thing is irritating. She only had that one bottle? How long did it take her to overload there? I did really like seeing her sing Black Roses to her mom. But she couldn't talk with her about it and stand up for herself afterwards.


I've never liked Scarlet, but was actually starting to like her a bit when she stood up to Juliette. But then she went back to being a wimpy whiner and I still can't stand her character. I do like the actress and I think she does a good job, it's just the character that I don't like.

I think the drug abuse story line is a good one for Scarlet. The length of time and number of pills might be off, but I think the story (how and why) makes sense.



waynomo said:


> And takes no responsibility for it!


I think Juliette did take responsibility. She actually apologized to Rayna after Rayna explained about how she could lose everything. The thing was, Rayna should have explained things before she signed Juliette. Rayna knows how self-centered Juliette is and they even had the discussion that Juliette wanted a label that would let her be herself. Rayna should have known what she was getting into with Juliette. Of course, if she did, then there wouldn't have been any conflict and no story.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I think the drug abuse story line is a good one for Scarlet. The length of time and number of pills might be off, but I think the story (how and why) makes sense.


I guess addiction does run in the family, and it could also offer a way for Juliette to help Scarlet since she had experience with her mom.


----------



## Satchel (Dec 8, 2001)

I'm glad the Scarlett/drug storyline seems to be coming to a head. Its been going on a bit too long. 

Plus I really think Scarlett's mom and Juliette's mom were basically the same character.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Satchel said:


> I'm glad the Scarlett/drug storyline seems to be coming to a head. Its been going on a bit too long.
> 
> Plus I really think Scarlett's mom and Juliette's mom were basically the same character.


I don't see the resemblence between the 2 mom characters at all. Juliette's Mom was just needy and Juliette didn't want to be bothered. Scarlet's mom is abusive.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

There's a call out for extras for tonight's shoot at LP Field. Weather will be great so there should be a good turnout to make the stadium look full. The calll is from 8:30 PM to 2 AM. Wonder if extras get any refreshments for such a long shoot.


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

I wasn't sure at first but I've come to enjoy this show. I thought it was doing well but the ratings are borderline and the show may be cancelled. I really hope it survives for another season.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

I love this show. 

I was watching something else today and this music came on and it was the song that Raynas daughters sing all the time about "I'll be there for you" or something like that, and it was clearly the real version with production and all and I was thinking "I like how those little girls sing it so much better!".


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)




----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

They are incredibly cute. And so talented!


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Ereth said:


> I love this show.
> 
> I was watching something else today and this music came on and it was the song that Raynas daughters sing all the time about "I'll be there for you" or something like that, and it was clearly the real version with production and all and I was thinking "I like how those little girls sing it so much better!".


I guess it was About A Boy. I was just watching that and it was on.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Robin said:


> They are incredibly cute. And so talented!


About every 3rd episode my wife asks if I know that they are sisters on real life.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

waynomo said:


> I guess it was About A Boy. I was just watching that and it was on.


That must've been it. I found it jarring hearing it in someone else's voice but those girls.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Ereth said:


> That must've been it. I found it jarring hearing it in someone else's voice but those girls.


I liked the other version also, but the girls do do it well.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

The one thing I'm wondering: Gunnar's check (I forget if that was in the second to most recent episode or the most recent episode)... did anyone else but me get the thought that the amount on the check was in error? From everything I've heard, that amount of money for writing two songs seems wildly out of whack, even if they were hit songs.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

I did think that at the time, but I don't remember the amount now. How much was it?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

waynomo said:


> I did think that at the time, but I don't remember the amount now. How much was it?


$400k.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Yeah, I have no idea what it should be, but I was amazed that it would be that much. And don't you get more as the song is played and sung? So that would just be the beginning?


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

LoadStar said:


> Or probably because the show often tends to play up the more soap opera like storylines, which can turn off some viewers.


Desperate Housewives was quite popular on here, as is Scandal.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

waynomo said:


> I'm surprise there isn't a bigger following here. Maybe because there is no sci-fi/fantasy bent to it.


I'm waiting for Chris Gaines to make a cameo appearance. That's sci-fi to me.


----------



## Silverman (Jan 18, 2013)

Are any characters in the military on this show? I just heard the Bowling Green TV station say a crew is coming to film at Ft. Campbell and even stranger, that the Presidents wife will be filmed for the show there. Yes the real one.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Maybe they are doing a USO show in a story line?


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> $400k.


I had actually written a post responding to that a few days ago. I guess there was an error submitting.

I did some googling and based on that it seems that the hit single would have to sell at least 4 million copies. And that is if Gunner got all the royalties which is probably unlikely given he was a new artist. Also if he only co-wrote the hit he would only get half so make that 8 million copies. And of course he could have something else in his contact that could alert things either way. But yeah, still seems high.

He has also written some other songs so we do we know specially what the check is for? Do you remember if he co-wrote the hit song with Luke?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

waynomo said:


> I had actually written a post responding to that a few days ago. I guess there was an error submitting.
> 
> I did some googling and based on that it seems that the hit single would have to sell at least 4 million copies. And that is if Gunner got all the royalties which is probably unlikely given he was a new artist. Also if he only co-wrote the hit he would only get half so make that 8 million copies. And of course he could have something else in his contact that could alert things either way. But yeah, still seems high.
> 
> He has also written some other songs so we do we know specially what the check is for? Do you remember if he co-wrote the hit song with Luke?


The dialogue indicated that the check was for "two hit songs." I presume the two songs were "Ball and Chain," performed by Luke Wheeler and Rayna James, and the new one from episode 18, "It's On Tonight," performed by Luke Wheeler, Deacon Claybourne, and Will Lexington. I suppose the check could have also included royalties for "What If I Was Willing," the song he gave to Will in exchange for working on the Luke Wheeler tour, and they did say that Will's album was outselling Rayna's (thanks to Edgehill promo money).

As for "Ball and Chain," we saw Gunnar and Scarlett working on it together back in episode 8, "Hanky Panky Woman," but it wasn't clear if she contributed enough to the song to get co-writing credit.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I am loving this "Nashville: On The Record" special tonight. This show has some actors who are also unbelievably outstanding singers. Definitely marking this as KUID.

Edit: damn, Clare Bowen is simply phenomenal. And that special needed to be way longer, like 2 hours.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Yeah, it could have been longer....it flew by. I was surprised that Gunnar has a thick British accent.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> I am loving this "Nashville: On The Record" special tonight. This show has some actors who are also unbelievably outstanding singers. Definitely marking this as KUID.
> 
> Edit: damn, Clare Bowen is simply phenomenal. And that special needed to be way longer, like 2 hours.


Yeah, it was surprisingly interesting.

I'm a bit surprised that the sisters who play Rayna's daughters didn't get a set, or even make an appearance.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Jonathan_S said:


> Yeah, it was surprisingly interesting.
> 
> I'm a bit surprised that the sister's who play Rayna's daughters didn't get a set, or even make an appearance.


We haven't watched it yet, but I'm really disappointed to hear that the Stella sisters weren't in the special. They're my favorite act on the show.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

Game of Thrones better not do something like this!

"Hi! Instead of our regularly scheduled story, we are going to have behind the scenes chats with actors and writers, then they will slice body parts off each other live on stage!"


----------



## Shakhari (Jan 2, 2005)

Ereth said:


> Game of Thrones better not do something like this!
> 
> "Hi! Instead of our regularly scheduled story, we are going to have behind the scenes chats with actors and writers, then they will slice body parts off each other live on stage!"


If there's a wedding in the middle, run!


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Why wasn't Connie Britton on? Not that she's that awesome a singer, but everyone else was?


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

She was in one of the commercials saying how sad she was that she couldn't be there. She didn't say why, but perhaps a scheduling conflict?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> I am loving this "Nashville: On The Record" special tonight. This show has some actors who are also unbelievably outstanding singers. Definitely marking this as KUID.
> 
> Edit: damn, Clare Bowen is simply phenomenal. And that special needed to be way longer, like 2 hours.


I find it hard for me to get into Scarlett, but I really like Clare. Her native Australian accent is much hotter than her country American accent.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

jsmeeker said:


> I find it hard for me to get into Scarlett, but I really like Clare. Her native Australian accent is much hotter than her country American accent.


I've felt this way since the beginning of the show. I like the actress, but don't like the character.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

DancnDude said:


> Yeah, it could have been longer....it flew by. I was surprised that Gunnar has a thick British accent.


Me too! I knew Scarlet was Australian but he really surprised me.


----------



## Silverman (Jan 18, 2013)

I have a theory about Connie Britton, she is one of those "studio" musicians which means she can't sing at all in a real place where people can tell. Has anyone seen her perform in a place where it could not be dubbed or whatever in front of real folks and not actors/extras? 

Scheduling conflicts make no sense if you think about it, they could simply have filmed her singing at one of the other events shown on the show or even had her perform with the rest when she did come back. Even if days later, we wouldn't know watching. I bet she can't sing in public.....


----------



## NashvilleKat (Dec 25, 2013)

I saw Clare Bowen (Scarlett) in real life recently. She is much prettier than on the show.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Silverman said:


> I have a theory about Connie Britton, she is one of those "studio" musicians which means she can't sing at all in a real place where people can tell. Has anyone seen her perform in a place where it could not be dubbed or whatever in front of real folks and not actors/extras?
> 
> Scheduling conflicts make no sense if you think about it, they could simply have filmed her singing at one of the other events shown on the show or even had her perform with the rest when she did come back. Even if days later, we wouldn't know watching. I bet she can't sing in public.....


It wouldn't surprise me. It is my understanding that unlike most of the other cast that was hired contingent on their singing ability, Britton was hired for her acting ability, and her ability to sing was secondary. (Somewhat reminiscent of Cory Monteith over on Glee.) I'm sure she has a passable singing voice, but it probably isn't the "Rayna James, Country Superstar" voice that we'd expect.


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

While looking to see if there was any news about Nashville being renewed (it hasn't yet) I ran across a few tidbits of info:

After this special, Nashville has three episodes left in season 2.​
...and...

While the future of the show is still up in the airits not as strong as many other ABC shows at the momentit looks like it will probably get renewed, according to Zap2It, which predicts cancellations and renewals.

TV Wise agrees, saying that critical darling Nashville has had some soft ratings this season, but is still considered a shoo in for a pick up."​


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Ereth said:


> She was in one of the commercials saying how sad she was that she couldn't be there. She didn't say why, but perhaps a scheduling conflict?


Thanks--I must have fast forwarded right through that.

I love Clare. She has the most beautiful voice. Agreed about the accent. The current drugs storyline I could do without.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> It wouldn't surprise me. It is my understanding that unlike most of the other cast that was hired contingent on their singing ability, Britton was hired for her acting ability, and her ability to sing was secondary. (Somewhat reminiscent of Cory Monteith over on Glee.) I'm sure she has a passable singing voice, but it probably isn't the "Rayna James, Country Superstar" voice that we'd expect.


Does she sing or is someone else singing for her?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

waynomo said:


> Does she sing or is someone else singing for her?


She says she sings. I bet there's auto-tune involved though.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Silverman said:


> I have a theory about Connie Britton, she is one of those "studio" musicians which means she can't sing at all in a real place where people can tell. Has anyone seen her perform in a place where it could not be dubbed or whatever in front of real folks and not actors/extras?
> 
> Scheduling conflicts make no sense if you think about it, they could simply have filmed her singing at one of the other events shown on the show or even had her perform with the rest when she did come back. Even if days later, we wouldn't know watching. I bet she can't sing in public.....


I probably would have said the same thing about Hayden Panettiere, but it seems like she is the real deal.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

Yeah, I was surprised that Rayna and her girls weren't on the show. I know the girls are great singers, maybe Connie not so much?


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

LoadStar said:


> She says she sings. I bet there's auto-tune involved though.


It doesn't SOUND like auto-tune. I despise Auto-Tune. And it has a distinctive sound to my ear.

I wouldn't be surprised if it isn't heavily processed in the mixer, but I would be surprised if it were actual Auto-tune.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> I probably would have said the same thing about Hayden Panettiere, but it seems like she is the real deal.


I find it amusing how during the first season they had her not sing well as if she wasn't talented. Seems like with this season they are changing her image in at least this regard.


----------



## Silverman (Jan 18, 2013)

The Presidents wife came to Ft Campbell couple days ago for a job fair, nothing mentioned on the news about being filmed for Nashville but later I realized they would only say that on the ABC station, oops...wrong channel on. So I don't know but assume this is when she got filmed for the show. No idea the plot. It had been on news 2 weeks back (on ABC) the crew was coming to film at Campbell with her and as close to end of season as we are this must have been it.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

I have always felt that they all were singing and playing their own instruments. The only exception was Gunner's brother, I don't believe he really played.


----------



## warrenn (Jun 24, 2004)

Does anyone know the story behind casting the actors for Gunner and Scarlet? It seems odd they'd have two key people have to work around their natural accents. I would think they could find thousands of actors who could sing who already have a southern accent.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

That is not all that unusual. I've seen that many times where you see the actors on a talk show and I've been very surprised to hear their natural accent.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

warrenn said:


> Does anyone know the story behind casting the actors for Gunner and Scarlet? It seems odd they'd have two key people have to work around their natural accents. I would think they could find thousands of actors who could sing who already have a southern accent.


Maybe they did, and Gunn*a*r and Scarlet*t* were just better for the roles?


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

There's a big article in today's newspaper about how Texas is trying to lure Nashville to shoot in Texas with a lot more incentive cash. It wouldn't be that much of a problem to move since they've got lots of establishing and exterior shots in the can and the interior sets (Bluebird, etc.) could easily be trucked anywhere. Once again...it's all about the money.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Jon J said:


> There's a big article in today's newspaper about how Texas is trying to lure Nashville to shoot in Texas with a lot more incentive cash. It wouldn't be that much of a problem to move since they've got lots of establishing and exterior shots in the can and the interior sets (Bluebird, etc.) could easily be trucked anywhere. Once again...it's all about the money.


They shoot House of Cards in Baltimore. The MD legislature just gave them 11.5 million in incentives I believe to do the third season there again.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Jon J said:


> There's a big article in today's newspaper about how Texas is trying to lure Nashville to shoot in Texas with a lot more incentive cash. It wouldn't be that much of a problem to move since they've got lots of establishing and exterior shots in the can and the interior sets (Bluebird, etc.) could easily be trucked anywhere. Once again...it's all about the money.


Sure they could pull it off... but part of me still thinks that the city plays as much of a role on this show as Manhattan plays on "White Collar." I think that there would be something lost by not filming in the city.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

Nashville got over $12.5 million in incentives last year. The legislature just ended its session after slicing the Film and TV Commission's budget to a total of $3 million for next year. I wonder if being in town would be worth $10 million from the producers.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Jon J said:


> Nashville got over $12.5 million in incentives last year. The legislature just ended its session after slicing the Film and TV Commission's budget to a total of $3 million for next year. I wonder if being in town would be worth $10 million from the producers.


Yeah, that's going to be hard to swallow for a marginally rated show, assuming that it gets picked up. Stupid legislature... it's commonly known that the show is *amazing* PR for the city.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

ABC loves the show because of all the ancillary income opportunities it is generating.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

I think it makes sense for Tennessee to subsidize the show because it is one big promo for Nashville. This vs 11 million for Maryland and HoC where they are basically promoting Washington DC.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

waynomo said:


> I think it makes sense for Tennessee to subsidize the show because it is one big promo for Nashville. This vs 11 for Maryland and HoC where they are basically promoting Washington DC.


I agree.

To clarify my earlier remark, the "stupid legislature" was referring to them drastically slashing the subsidy, not that it was stupid for them to offer a subsidy. Of course, it's easy enough for me to spend another city or state's money.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

One problem involves dumping all that money on the city of Nashville while ignoring Memphis, Knoxville and Chattanooga.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

So finally watched "On the Record" tonight. I was very disappointed in the quality of the sound mix. I couldn't hear half the instruments. They showed things like the drummer hitting a cymbal and it wasn't there in the mix. (Many other examples also.) Sure they got the singers and the lead instruments in the mix, but anything in the background wasn't there.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

waynomo said:


> So finally watched "On the Record" tonight. I was very disappointed in the quality of the sound mix. I couldn't hear half the instruments. They showed things like the drummer hitting a cymbal and it wasn't there in the mix. (Many other examples also.) Sure they got the singers and the lead instruments in the mix, but anything in the background wasn't there.


Sounded fine here... sure you don't have something misconfigured, or perhaps a bad transmission from your affiliate?


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> Sounded fine here... sure you don't have something misconfigured, or perhaps a bad transmission from your affiliate?


Positive.

The best example I can easily point to is the first song Juliette/Hayden sings around 22 to 25 minutes into the show. Numerous times you can see the drummer hitting his cymbals and you hear nothing. They actually focus on him hitting the crash cymbal a couple of times and again nothing. I know there were several times throughout the show where they showed the accordion (or something like that) player and again no sound. Pay attention as they focus on some of the other musicians. There are times when they aren't in they mix.

If you are focusing on an instrument it should in the mix if not actually somewhat highlighted and brought to the front a little bit. But still it definitely shouldn't not be there at all.

My hunch is they mixed as a TV show and not as a music show and they mixed for the audience that is listening on the soakers that are built into the TV.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I just checked my recording during Hayden's performance of "Nothing In This World." There's no use of the crash that I can see... once or twice he used the splash, and he was being very gentle with it, mostly using it to emphasize the ride cymbal. Either way, I could definitely pick out both in the mix here.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Okay, maybe I have the cymbal names wrong. I relistened also. If it is the splash cymbal we are talking about, the last one was extremely faint. It was way down in the mix as were all the other cymbals. The only one I could consistently hear on that sing was the high hat. (I could hear the cymbals on other tracks just fine.)

I still think they did a poor job mixing. I'm sure at sometime you'll listen again and perhaps pay a little bit more attention throughout the whole show. Maybe at least you'll agree with me a little bit. Maybe you won't. No big deal. 

I know we are both big fans of the show in general and I'm okay with that.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Juliette had sex with creepy record company guy, really? I could see her going out and picking up someone after overhearing Avery and Scarlett, but him? Yuck!

A reality TV show? Double yuck.

Rayna released Scarlett from her contract, so I guess that means Scarlett will go back to writing.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

She took the express train to bad decision ville. That was horrible. And of course now Gunnar knows. 

Very glad Scarlet sent her mom away. Talk about toxic!


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Scarlett sent her mom away, but I wonder if she's really going to stay gone?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I'm a geek. I kept thinking how pretty yet simple the light plot was for the Rayna James song at the end of the episode.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Rayna released Scarlett from her contract, so I guess that means Scarlett will go back to writing.


Given how good Scarlett was writing (or at least co-writing) I'm surprised Rayna just released her from her (recording/performing) contract without asking for something to give Highway 66 first shot at potential new songs Scarlett writes.

I'm sure there's a way to do that where Scarlett is free to sing her new songs herself, or use them in a non-recording context with friends or a band, but Rayna and Highway 66 still get first shot on licensing them for recording / touring.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

Yeah, I thought releasing Scarlett, without moving her into a writing position, was very strange.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I don't think Rayna has much of a head for business. She should have consulted her sister.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Ereth said:


> Yeah, I thought releasing Scarlett, without moving her into a writing position, was very strange.


Now I can see wanting to be nice enough to not _force_ her to write; or forbid her from trying out new original songs with her uncle or friends at places like the Bluebird.

(That's why I was thinking more a contract with an option to buy rather than a more restrictive exclusive work contract) But just letting a talented song _writer_ go complete free just because _performing_ isn't what she wants to do


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

From the (admittedly) little I've read about the music industry, a songwriter contract is completely separate from a performer contract. Songwriters contract with music publishing companies, while artists sign with labels.

So if Highway 65 signed Scarlett to both a performing contract and a songwriting contract, they could release her from one and not the other. And I don't think Scarlett wants to give up music entirely -- she just doesn't want to perform. And there are plenty of songwriters in Nashville who don't get up and perform on stage.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Didn't Scarlet already have a songwriter contract with Gunner? Just because they broke up didn't release her from that.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Scarlett and Gunnar had songwriter contracts with a publisher in Season 1 -- remember when Gunnar had that brief affair with the administrator, which broke up because he fell in love with Scarlett?

(Remember, this is a soap opera. Eventually all of the lead characters will hook up with each other at some point.  )


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

I gotta get a part on that show!


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Rayna released Scarlett from her contract, so I guess that means Scarlett will go back to writing.


I hope she'll still sing in the Bluebird--or maybe while she's writing songs. :up:


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I really enjoyed Luke and Juliette singing together.

Wonder how Avery is going to react when he finds out about Juliette and Jeff? 

Weird that they cut to Teddy and Daphne while the First Lady was speaking.

Is Scarlett really going to leave town?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Weird that they cut to Teddy and Daphne while the First Lady was speaking.


Yeah, I was surprised by that, and that they cut away during Kellie Pickler's guest performance.

(As an aside, it still surprises me that Kellie Pickler has had any sort of a career with how badly she came across when she was on American Idol. Not her singing, the fact that she was, or was portrayed as, dumber than a box of rocks.)

One of the challenges with this show is that, unlike a show like Glee, they aren't able to easily pad out the music with covers. All their songs have to feel authentically like originals (even if they happen to be covers). The show has quite a few songs at their disposal, but only a very small number for each character, which has started to become more apparent as time goes along. It was rather noticeable in the latest episode when they performed "Don't Put Dirt On My Grave Just Yet" and "A Life That's Good," both songs that feel a little overdone at this point.

I don't like that they've dispensed with any nuance of character for Jeff Fordham... they've basically turned him into the devil incarnate. I swear I saw horns and a tail on him. I would prefer they make the characters somewhat more three dimensional; they're more interesting that way. I know they need a "bad guy," but even bad guys can have shades of grey.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

What did you think the reality show's producer meant when she said, "we've got gold" when she was looking at Will and Layla? 

You think she was looking through the false front Will and Layla were putting up chomping at the bit to get to some real dirt? 

It could just be the benefit of having some CW stars perform music regularly which would help ratings.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I think she knows Will is going to be a big star. I don't think she has any idea about Will's secret. Jeff sure isn't going to be happy when it comes out though.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

It could also mean Jeff's head if/when Will is outed. Seems like Jeff has been screwing up a lot lately also. (I like the unintended pun-ish element of that)


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

I was happy to see that Nashville has been renewed for season three. Yay! :up:


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

ScubaCat said:


> I was happy to see that Nashville has been renewed for season three. Yay! :up:


Hadn't seen that. +1


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

Local newspaper coverage including mention of a possible move to another state.

http://www.tennessean.com/story/ent...9/abc-nashville-renewed-or-cancelled/8897105/


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Surprisingly good episode with really good performances from every single person on the cast. Additionally, there were some good personal dramatic moments without getting overly soapy.

Performer of the night was Hayden. The scene with Juliette and Avery showed her being completely honest for possibly the first time in the first two seasons. I had always felt that Juliette and Avery were better as close friends than a romantic couple, but that conversation made me change my mind. They really need to keep those two together.

Finally, after way, WAY too long, we had a Gunnar/Scarlett moment at the tail end of this episode. We need more, way more. I'm sorry, Zoey, but I'm on board with Gunnar and Scarlett getting together and us never hearing from Zoey again. 

The only redeeming thing about Zoey is that she sounds really good with Avery and Gunnar. There was a flash during this episode that made me kind of hope that Rayna would sign them to Highway 65 as a trio, but the show doesn't seem to be going in that direction. 

Best part about this episode? Jeff Fordham is seriously getting screwed. If he survives as head of Edgehill much longer, I'll be surprised.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I loved the scene with Rayna and Juliette in the bathroom...Juliette puking and crying 'hold my hair' just had me cracking up.

And I love Juliette and Avery together. I hope they get back to being at least friends if not a couple. They have wonderful chemistry.

Wow, Will finally told Layla the truth. And the hidden camera caught the confession!

Wonder if Rayna and Luke will actually get married? What was the ring that Deacon gave Rayna?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

If there's one downside right now, it's the kids. Maddie is being everything you expect in a petulant teen, and Daphne is just too preciously perfect.


hummingbird_206 said:


> I loved the scene with Rayna and Juliette in the bathroom...Juliette puking and crying 'hold my hair' just had me cracking up.


This. That was the perfect ending to that scene.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Ugh, I so hate the kids...except when they sing. That's the only time I like them.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Wonder if Rayna and Luke will actually get married? What was the ring that Deacon gave Rayna?


Looked to me like she got two proposals in one night....


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> Best part about this episode? Jeff Fordham is seriously getting screwed. If he survives as head of Edgehill much longer, I'll be surprised.


They need somebody to play that role so as much as I'd like to see him out of there, I don't think that's going to happen especially since they killed off Lamar.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

I thought Rayna let Juliette out of her contract several episodes ago. Obviously the the last 2 episodes contradict that. Am I misremembering?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

waynomo said:


> I thought Rayna let Juliette out of her contract several episodes ago. Obviously the the last 2 episodes contradict that. Am I misremembering?


She let Scarlett out of her contract, after she had her meltdown on stage.

Juliette is still definitely under contract.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> She let Scarlett out of her contract, after she had her meltdown on stage.
> 
> Juliette is still definitely under contract.


I wasn't thinking of Scarlett. I remember that correctly.

I wonder what else I could be confused with. Did Rayna perhaps threaten this after one of Juliette's screw ups? Maybe Rayna said something to her manager?

This is going to bug me. I wish I still had the older episodes on my TiVo so I could see were I got confused.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

Location update:

Eight million dollars in bribe...er, incentive money has been found so it looks like the show will actually be shot in/around Nashville for another season.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Jon J said:


> Location update:
> 
> Eight million dollars in bribe...er, incentive money has been found so it looks like the show will actually be shot in/around Nashville for another season.


Smart move. The show is amazing PR for the city.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

DancnDude said:


> Looked to me like she got two proposals in one night....


Oh, definitely, Deacon was proposing. But the ring he gave her seemed to have some significance. It didn't look like a typical engagement ring, so I was wondering if I missed a past reference to it?



waynomo said:


> I wasn't thinking of Scarlett. I remember that correctly.
> 
> I wonder what else I could be confused with. Did Rayna perhaps threaten this after one of Juliette's screw ups? Maybe Rayna said something to her manager?
> 
> This is going to bug me. I wish I still had the older episodes on my TiVo so I could see were I got confused.


I think you're misremembering. I don't think there has ever been any talk of letting Juliette out of her contract with Rayna's company. They argued about when it would be announced that Juliette had signed and Juliette made the announcement before Rayna wanted it done...maybe that's what you're remembering?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Oh, definitely, Deacon was proposing. But the ring he gave her seemed to have some significance. It didn't look like a typical engagement ring, so I was wondering if I missed a past reference to it?


It goes back to the very beginning of the season. Deacon at some point in the past proposed to Rayna with that ring. In episode 2 of this season, when Rayna encountered Deacon at the roadside "memorial" for them, Rayna handed the ring back to him. After she left, he tossed it on the memorial pile.

Apparently, given that he had it in this episode, at some point he must have changed his mind and gone back for it, but they didn't show that.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

LoadStar said:


> It goes back to the very beginning of the season. Deacon at some point in the past proposed to Rayna with that ring. In episode 2 of this season, when Rayna encountered Deacon at the roadside "memorial" for them, Rayna handed the ring back to him. After she left, he tossed it on the memorial pile.
> 
> Apparently, given that he had it in this episode, at some point he must have changed his mind and gone back for it, but they didn't show that.


Thanks! I figured I was forgetting some back story on that ring.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> It goes back to the very beginning of the season. Deacon at some point in the past proposed to Rayna with that ring. In episode 2 of this season, when Rayna encountered Deacon at the roadside "memorial" for them, Rayna handed the ring back to him. After she left, he tossed it on the memorial pile.
> 
> Apparently, given that he had it in this episode, at some point he must have changed his mind and gone back for it, but they didn't show that.


How do the heck do you remember that?!!!


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

waynomo said:


> How do the heck do you remember that?!!!


I didn't.  I actually saw someone discussing the ring in a reader comment on the TV Line episode recap, then did some Google searching to remind myself of the background.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

I had the whole first season of this show sitting on my DVR unwatched until just before season 2 started. Got caught up and now I'm hooked. I'm glad the Scarlett on pills storyline has hopefully wrapped up. Didn't like that.

I'm curious how they will keep Teddy as a major character going forward. Not sure I see much for him to do.

I think it was a little weird that Will married that girl and then had such a dramatic change of heart seemingly a few days later. I guess we can chalk that up to panic and the fact that this is a soap opera and can't look too closely at those sorts of things.

Glad to be rid of the lawyer lady. She was boring.

I think I am madly in love with Deacon, alcoholism and all.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Tracy said:


> Glad to be rid of the lawyer lady. She was boring.


I don't remember, did they kill her off or something?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

DouglasPHill said:


> I don't remember, did they kill her off or something?


Deacon kicked her to the door after he found out that she slept with Teddy while Deacon was on the road.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Tracy said:


> I think it was a little weird that Will married that girl and then had such a dramatic change of heart seemingly a few days later. I guess we can chalk that up to panic and the fact that this is a soap opera and can't look too closely at those sorts of things.


That's a real to life story line. There have been many gay men that have married women to conceal their homosexuality. He has obviously been conflicted about the situation for just about the whole show.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

waynomo said:


> That's a real to life story line. There have been many gay men that have married women to conceal their homosexuality. He has obviously been conflicted about the situation for just about the whole show.


Yep. Plus, he didn't mean to come out to the whole world. I think the guilt about Layla just overwhelmed him and he confessed to her, hoping she would keep up the charade. Of course, the hidden reality show camera caught the whole thing, so he just came out whether he wanted to or not.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Tracy said:


> I had the whole first season of this show sitting on my DVR unwatched until just before season 2 started. Got caught up and now I'm hooked. I'm glad the Scarlett on pills storyline has hopefully wrapped up. Didn't like that.
> 
> I'm curious how they will keep Teddy as a major character going forward. Not sure I see much for him to do.
> 
> ...


Teddy is the Mayor and Daphne's Dad, so he'll continue to be around. If they were following true soap opera style, he'd start dating Rayna's sister.

Agree, glad lawyer lady is gone.

I like Deacon, but I think Luke is much hotter!


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I like Deacon, but I think Luke is much hotter!


No way, Deacon is way hotter than Luke. :up:


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

stellie93 said:


> No way, Deacon is way hotter than Luke. :up:


As a guy, I have to agree. I'm not sure my vote counts. 

I think Deacon and Rayna have chemistry. (much like Ted and Robin in HIMYM. So maybe Rayna will marry Luke and then he will die. )


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Yep. Plus, he didn't mean to come out to the whole world. I think the guilt about Layla just overwhelmed him and he confessed to her, hoping she would keep up the charade. Of course, the hidden reality show camera caught the whole thing, so he just came out whether he wanted to or not.


I thought the timing was because he just slept with the trainer. It was the first time he cheated on their "marriage".



hummingbird_206 said:


> I like Deacon, but I think Luke is much hotter!


You have never been more wrong. Team Deacon!


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I think it's a physical attraction on why I think Luke is hotter. I have always gravitated toward the tall,lanky guys. And Luke trips my trigger. I'm perfectly happy leaving Deacon for ya'll. Give me Luke!


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

I'd cuddle with Deacon.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Robin said:


> I thought the timing was because he just slept with the trainer. It was the first time he cheated on their "marriage".


I didn't think he had his first "private" session yet. Don't tell me I missed it.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

I don't think the trainer thing happened yet. Teddy and Rayna's sister....that's interesting. I think the sister is boring, though. How about the sister and Jeff Fordham? That would complicate things.

I thought Luke was going to die when he blew up in Afghanistan. But then he lived, darn it.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

One thing that bothers me is the personality change in Layla. At the beginning, she was a Yale educated conniving, calculating, cunning, ruthless *****. Now she's just some doe eyed girl in love with Will.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Philosofy said:


> One thing that bothers me is the personality change in Layla. At the beginning, she was a Yale educated conniving, calculating, cunning, ruthless *****. Now she's just some doe eyed girl in love with Will.


Not so fast...we haven't seen her reaction to Will's confession yet.


----------



## grey ghost (Feb 2, 2010)

stellie93 said:


> No way, Deacon is way hotter than Luke. :up:


I second that emotion. I can't stand Luke. Deacon is the one I'd take home every time


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Philosofy said:


> One thing that bothers me is the personality change in Layla. At the beginning, she was a Yale educated conniving, calculating, cunning, ruthless *****. Now she's just some doe eyed girl in love with Will.


Either way we don't like her, right?

I think the doe eyed girl is her calculating what's best for her.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

I do feel like her character has gotten more "innocent". She started out conniving ***** with innocent routine, but now we're not seeing that side anymore. I don't feel like she's acting around the clock, it's like the writers forgot.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Robin said:


> I do feel like her character has gotten more "innocent". She started out conniving ***** with innocent routine, but now we're not seeing that side anymore. I don't feel like she's acting around the clock, it's like the writers forgot.


I'm not sure that the writers forgot. When Edgehill dropped her contract, it kind of took all of the air out of her sails. Before that, she had been running believing that she was or at least could be "the next big thing," the heir apparent to Juliette's role in the industry. When she was unceremoniously dropped, that forced her to really drop a lot of that conniving ***** act. You'll recall the episode where she tried and failed to write a song, leading to the sobering realization that she didn't have anything substantial to say.

After she was dropped, the only part of her character that we've seen is her relationship with Will, which I think was genuine from her part. That affects how she's been portrayed on the show.

I think we'll see some of the claws come out next season though once Will's secret comes out. She's been hurt, and I think she's going to come out of it fighting.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> ... the only part of her character that we've seen is her relationship with Will, which I think was genuine from her part.


Really? I saw that whole thing as just to get more publicity for her and help her career. Nothing more, nothing less. I'm not saying she doesn't care for him, but in love with him to get married?

Wasn't she the one the pushed really hard to get them onto the reality show?


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

grey ghost said:


> I second that emotion. I can't stand Luke. Deacon is the one I'd take home every time


I keep thinking that there is more to Luke than meets the eye. He just seems to be up to something. Are he and record exec up to something?


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Yeah, I get a bad vibe from Luke--I'd just about decided that I was wrong. He's as big a star as Rayna, right? So he doesn't need to marry her for his career. I don't know what it is.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

stellie93 said:


> I don't know what it is.


Perhaps just that it seems a bit forced. Luke seems a bit wooden to me. He hasn't convinced me he is in love with Rayna.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

It feels like they just got together two weeks ago. Not nearly enough time between her getting divorced and engaged.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I think Luke rushed the proposal because he is jealous of Deacon. He is just as big (or bigger) of a star as Rayna, so don't think he has any career ulterior motives. He was unhappy that Rayna didn't tell him that Deacon is Maddie's father. And he always acts jealous when Deacon is around, even though it is to be with his daughter, not with Rayna.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Robin said:


> It feels like they just got together two weeks ago. Not nearly enough time between her getting divorced and engaged.


Seems like everything happened on this show quicker than it needed to. I commented on this during season 1.


----------

